# Aulani Villas & Views -- Updated 03/21/2017



## wdrl

Aulani, a Disney Resort and Spa, is the 11th resort in the Disney Vacation Club system.  The first phase of the resort opened on August 29, 2011, and the second phase opened on November 15, 2011.  The third and final phase opened Winter 2013.

Aulani has 459 DVC Vacation Homes and 8 Hotel Rooms.  The DVC Vacation Homes include 20 three-bedroom Grand Villas, 1 dedicated studio, and 438 two-bedroom villas, of which 246 can be configured as 'lock off' 'villas, meaning they can be booked as two-bedroom villas, studios, or one-bedroom villas.

Aulani has four different view categories.  Standard View includes either a view of the conference center, parking lot, or parking garage from the room or balcony.  Island View includes at least a partial view of the mountains, spa, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Pool View includes at least a partial view of the pool, courtyards, water features, or landscaping from the room or balcony.  Ocean View includes at least a partial view of the ocean from the room or balcony.

The following chart shows the number and type of villas in each phase by view category.

 



Phase 1 is in the Ewa Building and is adjacent to Aulani's lobby.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face the convention center, the street, and the island.  There are 73 Vacation Homes in Phase 1 of the Ewa Building, but no Grand Villas

Phase 2 is in the Waianae Building and is on the left side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The even numbered villas face Aulani's pool and the ocean.  The odd numbered villas face outward and the upper floors have ocean views.  Phase 2 has 11 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Waianae Building and face the ocean.

Phase 3, which started to be used in early October 2012, is the largest of Aulani's three phases.  It is an L-shaped building that is on the right side of the resort when looking from the ocean.  The short wing, which is closer to the lobby, has even numbered villas that face the island or the ocean, and odd numbered villas that face other structures or the island.  The Phase 3 long wing has even numbered villas that face Aulani's pool and ocean, and odd numbered villas that face the island.  There are also a few odd numbered villas on the higher floors that face the ocean.  Phase 3 has 10 Grand Villas which are on the end cap of the Phase 3 Building.

The following diagrams show the View category for each villa.  Column headers indicate the type of accommodation, such a Grand Villa, dedicated two-bedroom, or lock off two-bedroom.  *Note:*  The 8 Aulani Hotel Rooms are located in the Hotel Wing of the resort and do not appear on the charts below.  These rooms are classified as Standard View and face the parking garage.

There is symmetry in the layout of most of the villas at Aulani, resulting in the same type of accommodation stacked on top of each other.  For example, in the Waianae Building, the villas with room numbers ending in '02' are all dedicated two-bedroom villas.  The exception is with villas 164 and 264 in the Phase 3 Building.  They are dedicated two-bedroom villas, while the other villas numbered xx64 on the floors above are lock off two bedroom villas.

When looking at the diagrams, note that the Waianae Building and the long wing of the Phase 3 Building are tapered.  The parts closest to the lobby extend to the 16th floor, but the buildings taper down to the 14th floor and the 11th floor as they approach the ocean.

 

 



 

 




*When you visit Aulani, it would be helpful if you post photos of the view from your villa to this thread.*

If you have any questions, or if you notice any discrepancies or errors in these diagrams, please let me know.

*Quick Links to Specific Posts (Click on Villa Number to Jump to Post):
*

_(Note:  Some of these posts are on the Disboards DVC Resorts board and some are on the DVCNews Forum board.)
_

*Villa 110*:  Pool View Studio
*Villa 170/172*:  Pool View Lock-off Two-Bedroom
*Villa 174*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 180*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 201*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
*Villa 204*:  Pool View Studio
*Villa 208*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 209*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 272*: Pool View Studio; *More Photos
Villa 278:*  Pool View Studio
*Villa 289*:  Standard View Grand Villa
*Villa 303*: Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 304*:  Pool View Studio
*Villa 310*:  Pool View Studio *More Photos*
*Villa 312*:  Pool View One-Bedroom *New Photos
Villa 313*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 356*:  Pool View Studio
*Villa 363*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 377*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 385*: Island View Studio
*Villa 406:*  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 412*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 452*: Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 453*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 456*:  Pool View Studio  *Note:  Handicapped Accessible
Villa 457*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 458*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 461*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 482*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 501*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
*Villa 504*:  Pool View Studio.  More photos here.
*Villa 506*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 505/507*:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (505 Studio/507 1BR)
*Villa 508*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 510*:  Pool View Studio
*Villa 551*:  Standard View Two-Bedroom Dedicated
*Villa 552*:  Pool View One-Bedroom  More photos.
*Villa 565*: Standard View Studio
*Villa 566*:  Island View Studio
*Villa 567*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 567/569*:  Standard View Lock-off Two-Bedroom More photos.
*Villa 570*:  Pool View One-Bedroom
*Villa 574*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 576/578*:  Pool View Two-Bedroom Lock-off (576 1BR/578 Studio)
*Villa 577/579*:  Island View Two-Bedroom Lock-off
*Villa 586*:  Pool View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 601*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
*Villa 603*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 608*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 612*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 651*:  Standard View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 657:*  Standard View Studio
*Villa 660*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; more photos *here
Villa 670/672*: Ocean View Two-Bedroom Lockoff
*Villa 671*: Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 676:*  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 677*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 752*: Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 758*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 759*:  Standard View One-Bedroom. *More photos added*
*Villa 765*:  Standard View Studio
*Villa 769*:  Standard View One-Bedroom
*Villa 771*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 777*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 780*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 787*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 801*: Ocean View Grand Villa; *more photos* here; and *Video, too*!
*Villa 804*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 808*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom *Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
Villa 812*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 813*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 851:*  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 857*:  Island View Studio
*Villa 870*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom *Note:  Handicap Accessible Villa
Villa 876*:  Ocean View One Bedroom
*Villa 881*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 886*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 901*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
*Villa 906*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 910*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 911*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 913*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 950*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 964*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 969*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 973*:  Island View Studio
*Villa 975*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 977*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 978*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 982*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom; *more photos*
*Villa 1001*:  Ocean View Three-Bedroom Grand Villa
*Villa 1002*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1003*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1006*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1007*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1008*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1051*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1052*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1054*: Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1060*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom (has extended balcony)
*Villa 1070*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1074*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1077:*  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1084*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1106*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1152*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1154*:  Ocean View Studio; More Photos
*Villa 1173*: Island View Studio
*Villa 1174*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1180:*  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1189*:  Ocean View Grand Villa
*Villa 1204*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1250*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1252*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1258*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1268*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1272*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1275*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1276*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1282*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1284*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1402*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1406*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1407*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1410*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1450*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1454*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1456/1458*: Ocean View Lockoff Two-Bedroom; more photos; even more photos
*Villa 1471*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1474*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; more photos
*Villa 1478:*  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1479*: Island View Studio
*Villa 1482*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1485*: Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1510*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1512*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1550*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; *More photos
Villa 1552*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1568:*  Ocean View One-Bedroom; additional photo
*Villa 1571*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1573*:  Island View Studio
*Villa 1574*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1576*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1577:*  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1578*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1581*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1610*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1612*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom; more photos of *Villa #1612
Villa 1652/1654*:  Ocean View Lock-off Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1655*:  Island View Studio; *More Photos*
*Villa 1656*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1661*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1670*:  Ocean View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1671*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1673: * Island View Studio
*Villa 1674*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1675*:  Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom
*Villa 1677*:  Island View One-Bedroom
*Villa 1678*:  Ocean View Studio
*Villa 1680*:  Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom

******
*List of Handicapped Accessible Villas*

Villa #301 - Ocean View Grand Villa; Accessible Tub
Villa #456 - Pool View Studio; Roll in Shower
Villa #512 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #558 - Pool View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #559 - Standard View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #757 - Standard View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #772 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #808 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #809 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #859 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #870 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #875 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1057 - Island View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #1072 - Ocean View Studio; Accessible Tub
Villa #1073 - Island View Studio; Roll in Shower
Villa #1108 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #1109 - Ocean View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1112 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Roll in Shower
Villa #1158 - Ocean View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1159 - Island View One-Bedroom; Accessible Tub
Villa #1175 - Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom; Accessible Tub



*Aulani Hotel Views (non-DVC villas):*

*Hotel 540*:  Pool View
*Hotel 840*: Ocean View
*Hotel 1030*:  Ocean View
*Hotel 1530*:  Ocean View

*NEW:*  Click here for photos of Aulani's eight poolside cabanas

*DVC Laundry Room Locations*:  Post #261


----------



## OKW Lover

Thank you Mod's for making this a sticky!  

Such great info here which should help folks trying to decide what category room to book and a location to request.


----------



## jodybird511

Room 1275 2 Bedroom Villa-Island Garden View


----------



## wdrl

jodybird511 said:


> Room 1275 2 Bedroom Villa-Island Garden View


Thanks for contributing your photo, *jodybird511*!  It appears you had a very good view from your villa of Aulani's new luau.


----------



## jodybird511

wdrl said:


> Thanks for contributing your photo, *jodybird511*!  It appears you had a very good view from your villa of Aulani's new luau.



Indeed!  We were able to watch the luau and the outdoor movies from our balcony!


----------



## mal.disneystateofmind

We are headed here in august for our honeymoon! I can't wait!!!


----------



## keaster

We are heading back to Aulani in March and have a pool view booked. Will post pics when we are there!


----------



## Janrantoo2

Our view of rm 660. I loved the long balcony! Would it have been nicer to be a few stories higher? Sure, but it was still great. We had a great view of the fireworks show. I don't know if it is a common thing or for the special corporate party happening on the lawn but it was great! It was also great to star gaze.


----------



## OKW Lover

@Janrantoo2 thanks for that picture.  We regularly get questions about how high you need to be to see over the trees at Aulani and this is a great illustration that floor 7 or higher is the answer.  At least until the trees get taller.


----------



## wdrl

Janrantoo2 said:


> Our view of rm 660. I loved the long balcony! Would it have been nicer to be a few stories higher? Sure, but it was still great. We had a great view of the fireworks show. I don't know if it is a common thing or for the special corporate party happening on the lawn but it was great! It was also great to star gaze.


Thanks for sharing your photo, *Janrantoo2*!

Villa #660 was already on the list, but we welcome more photos.  Sometimes, links to photos are lost over time so its always nice to have extra photos available. Also, views can change over time, such as trees or shrubs growing over time, so its interesting to see if the views are different over the years.


----------



## MouseOfCards

Janrantoo2 said:


> Our view of rm 660. I loved the long balcony! Would it have been nicer to be a few stories higher? Sure, but it was still great. We had a great view of the fireworks show. I don't know if it is a common thing or for the special corporate party happening on the lawn but it was great! It was also great to star gaze.


Fireworks? Were you there for new years?


----------



## MouseOfCards

Here's our view from 1674, an ocean view dedicated 2-bedroom.

View from living room balcony:
 
Looking over the railing:
 




View from our master bedroom balcony:
 
 
Still looks fine if you look out over the balcony:
 
Wasn't a problem for us because we spent most of the time on the living room balcony.


----------



## MouseOfCards

Here's also some photos from Room 906, a 1-Bedroom Ocean View, from a previous trip:


----------



## mrp4352

Our room (1276, a one-bedroom ocean view) is in the Ewe tower (the left one when you're looking at the ocean from the lobby) on the 12th floor, we had a fantastic ocean view. 

Looking across the resort:





Sunset from our lanai.





We had booked a one-bedroom – but we were surprised it was a king!





Even the towel Mickeys are Hawaiian!





Cool Mickey surfer dude lamp (and bonus picture of me!)





Looking off to the right at the lobby from the lanai off the bedroom (this room has two that aren’t connected – the other one is off the living room.  It’s just a solid wall separating the two – I wonder why they don’t open it up to be one huge balcony?)





Eve’s bed is folded up behind the beautiful angel fish carving on the entertainment center.





We didn’t use it – but the sofa folds out, too.





Another reason we chose a one-bedroom – the kitchen!





Cool detail on the lamp – it only shows when the lamp is turned on!  I want one of these lamp shades!


----------



## MouseOfCards

Nice. Especially that sunset shot.


----------



## keaster

We just returned home, had a 2-bedroom lock off pool view rooms 312/310. It's on the lobby floor, very convenient location! This was the view from the master bedroom balcony.


----------



## Miggee

i am in process of booking a one bedroom villa ocean view with DVC, any recommendations on which room to choose from?


----------



## helenk

I just want to say thank you for this thread.  We just got back from an 8 night stay. I used my DVC points and booked an ocean view studio. Based on the info here I requested the EWA building and asked for a higher floor. We got what I asked for, room 1456, and the view was amazing. I loved sitting out on the balcony in the morning and watching the kids in the pools and lazy river and watching the paddle boarders in the cove.


----------



## OKW Lover

helenk said:


> Based on the info here I requested the EWA building and asked for a higher floor. We got what I asked for, room 1456, and the view was amazing.


That sounds great!  Do you have pictures of the view you could share?


----------



## helenk

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

view from our balcony


----------



## helenk

QUOTE="OKW Lover, post: 57470109, member: 65970"]That sounds great!  Do you have pictures of the view you could share?[/QUOTE]
I wasn't sure how to post pictures, but I was able to put one in the post above looking out over the pool to the ocean.


----------



## helenk

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

this is looking to the right on the balcony


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks, those pictures are great!


----------



## WolfpackFan

Room 1267 - Island Gardens View Lockoff Studio


----------



## OKW Lover

Nice view!  Is that the parking garage at the bottom?


----------



## WolfpackFan

OKW Lover said:


> Nice view!  Is that the parking garage at the bottom?



 Yes, this is in the Ewa tower. I had fun watching the golfers. There were some pretty bad golfers playing. Saw one guy hit his ball about 5 times in a 30 yard range.


----------



## EagleRockTony

What happened to the previous 82 pages of this thread? I only see the 2 most recent pages.


----------



## Jennyren

We went last year for our Honeymoon. Here's the view from Room 778 - Ocean View


----------



## jillt2ph

View from 1079, Island View Studio. Also wanted to show it is one of the ones with the sofa on a different wall than the bed. Very hard to watch TV!


----------



## jillt2ph

1079 also has a view of the Luau lawn. Got to see the daily changes week before Memorial Day!


----------



## SevenWonkas

View from 1075. Island View dedicated  2 bedroom

We would have had a great view of the luau, if it weren't indoors during our trip due to them putting in a new floor!


----------



## Littlelulu01

Not sure if this is correct thread to ask but does anyone know if the dvc standard hotel category rooms are located near each other? Was thinking about getting two hotel rooms for first night to save some points-especially since we don't arrive till after 10pm. We're nearing the 7 month mark and so want to finalize because I assume they'll disappear at 7 months. Thanks


----------



## Psymonds

Villa 961, island garden view dedicated 2 BR


----------



## amysibbo

Room 1010, Deluxe Studio Ocean View


----------



## heaven2dc

amysibbo said:


> Room 1010, Deluxe Studio Ocean View



Perfect view!!


----------



## Maavernon

Grand villa standard view room 389. I was pleasantly surprised that we had a slight view, more so than 289 pics.  It is hard to capture in photos but we could see the oceanVisited in April 2017.


----------



## Maavernon

Grand villa standard view room 389.


Maavernon said:


> Grand villa standard view room 389. I was pleasantly surprised that we had a slight view, more so than 289 pics.  It is hard to capture in photos but we could see the oceanVisited in April 2017.


I have lots more photos to share but sizes seem too large, not sure how to downsize iPhone photos.


----------



## Disneybridewifemama

Is anyone else having trouble viewing the photos in this thread?


----------



## squeezle

Disneybridewifemama said:


> Is anyone else having trouble viewing the photos in this thread?



Yes, i'm getting PhotoBucket errors all over these boards.


----------



## OKW Lover

Disneybridewifemama said:


> Is anyone else having trouble viewing the photos in this thread?


Its an issue in many different forums.  Photobucket decided to abruptly change their policy about allowing pictures to be linked to external sites and they now block this.


----------



## TagsMissy

Darn you photobucket! hahaha We're arriving in 2 weeks and I wanted to check out various  pool view photos now that the trip is close.


----------



## blondietink

We arrived here yesterday and hat bit the bullet and booked an island view instead of ocean view so we could stay longer.  Our gamble paid off  and we are in villa 1653 ..... 16th floor looking out over the golf course. We can see Diamond Head in the distance and it is great to watch the sun rise over the mountains.  I don't have a photo bucket account, so can't upload a picture.


----------



## scottmel

blondietink said:


> We arrived here yesterday and hat bit the bullet and booked an island view instead of ocean view so we could stay longer.  Our gamble paid off  and we are in villa 1653 ..... 16th floor looking out over the golf course. We can see Diamond Head in the distance and it is great to watch the sun rise over the mountains.  I don't have a photo bucket account, so can't upload a picture.



Good for you! I ended up booking a Standard - debated that vs. ocean but some of the views they are calling Ocean I would have been really disappointed in. I pictured Hotel Del Coronado in San Diego ocean view...some of these are at angles and slivers. Not the ocean front I envisioned....


----------



## Steather

Love all the pictures shared. I'm definitely looking into booking a trip! I would love to go to Hawaii and make it  Disney style!


----------



## Kerry Matteoli

We just returned from a two week vacation. My wife worked with the front desk at Aulani to get room 1189 located at the end of the Ewa building. This is the 3 bedroom grand villa. Below are just a few pictures from the balcony. From the right side you can look directly down to see the barbecue grills. The left offers a view of the main pool.





Waianae Building taken from pool area





View from Balcony





View from right side of Balcony





Kitchen





Living Room





Smaller of the double queen rooms





Master Bedroom





Master Bathroom


----------



## OKW Lover

Welcome back.  Unfortunately your pictures don't show up.  

We've stayed in Grand Villas four times now but only once in the Ewa tower when we had 989.  Love the GV's there!!!!


----------



## flav

Trying to choose between Studio. No more Standard Views for our dates. Is it worth paying a bit more for Pool View over Island View? I couldn’t tell with the available pictures.


----------



## OKW Lover

flav said:


> Trying to choose between Studio. No more Standard Views for our dates. Is it worth paying a bit more for Pool View over Island View? I couldn’t tell with the available pictures.


"worth" is such a difficult measure.  The pool view is nice to be sure.  But the Island View isn't that horrible.  How much is the difference?


----------



## flav

OKW Lover said:


> "worth" is such a difficult measure.  The pool view is nice to be sure.  But the Island View isn't that horrible.  How much is the difference?


16$ per night (1 point)
But looking at pictures, it seemed to me that some IV were better than PV and I do not expect to spend a lot of time on the balcony or in the room.


----------



## OKW Lover

At that minor difference, I think I'd spend the extra for the pool view but be sure to request an upper floor so you are above the trees.


----------



## heaven2dc

OKW Lover said:


> At that minor difference, I think I'd spend the extra for the pool view but be sure to request an upper floor so you are above the trees.



I thought I would let you know that if you wanted to book a poolside garden view, the highest floor would be the fifth floor and not above the trees.  An upper floor above the trees would be an ocean view room.


----------



## flav

heaven2dc said:


> I thought I would let you know that if you wanted to book a poolside garden view, the highest floor would be the fifth floor and not above the trees.  An upper floor above the trees would be an ocean view room.


Yes, thank you. I kept reading reviews and found out about the Pool View being lower floors just before reserving.  Since I like a lot of light, more than a specific view, I booked the Island View and asked for a upper floor in the Ewa building. And those 16$ per night will go to purchasing an extra shaved ice or something 

Edit: I’ll add a picture when I am back.


----------



## heaven2dc

flav said:


> Yes, thank you. I kept reading reviews and found out about the Pool View being lower floors just before reserving.  Since I like a lot of light, more than a specific view, I booked the Island View and asked for a upper floor in the Ewa building. And those 16$ per night will go to purchasing an extra shaved ice or something
> 
> Edit: I’ll add a picture when I am back.



Nice choice in your request!  And I like your thinking - I'm always game for an extra shave ice    Look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## jodybird511

For those of you who have put in requests to Member Services via the email form on the DVC Member website, did you actually get a reply from MS?  I emailed a request a couple days ago, and nothin'...


----------



## erin1715

Also, do we have any idea which studios have the bed and pullout sofa side-by-side facing the TV, as opposed to the sofa angling kitty-corner towards the bed and not facing the TV?  I'd like to specifically request the former for our OV studio.


----------



## trs518

jodybird511 said:


> For those of you who have put in requests to Member Services via the email form on the DVC Member website, did you actually get a reply from MS?  I emailed a request a couple days ago, and nothin'...


 
When we've made room requests, we've always called.


----------



## Sepo

jodybird511 said:


> For those of you who have put in requests to Member Services via the email form on the DVC Member website, did you actually get a reply from MS?  I emailed a request a couple days ago, and nothin'...



It takes a while sometimes, but we’ve always received a reply in email. I actually prefer it bc I can include in quotes a short ideal statement for them to insert. When I’ve called in the past to confirm, it’s exactly there as written in the email.


----------



## jodybird511

I tried to use the email form a couple weeks ago for our upcoming stay, but never received a reply, so I contacted via the chat, and they were able to add my request.  They did confirm that the email request was not logged, so I'm pretty sure you'll receive a reply if it goes through correctly.


----------



## disneygal55

I have been reading posts for a couple of days trying to figure out what requests to make. Help lol! We have been to WDW many times and I know what to request there but I just can't seem to get a handle on Aulani.
I have booked two studios...one for my DH and myself and one for my two sons and DIL's. The first five nights are in an Island Gardens View and the last three nights are in an Ocean View.
Any recommendations on what to request for the best views? From reading posts it seems that EWA building, highest floor is a good start for both OV and IV.
We are looking looking forward to this once in a lifetime trip for our family!


----------



## disneygal55

Does anyone have any recommendations? I plan on calling MS this week with our requests and just want to ask for some decent areas. Thank you in advance


----------



## Pete W.

disneygal55 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations? I plan on calling MS this week with our requests and just want to ask for some decent areas. Thank you in advance



What view do you have?  Recommendations will be based on the view you've reserved.


----------



## disneygal55

disneygal55 said:


> I have been reading posts for a couple of days trying to figure out what requests to make. Help lol! We have been to WDW many times and I know what to request there but I just can't seem to get a handle on Aulani.
> I have booked two studios...one for my DH and myself and one for my two sons and DIL's. The first five nights are in an Island Gardens View and the last three nights are in an Ocean View.
> Any recommendations on what to request for the best views? From reading posts it seems that EWA building, highest floor is a good start for both OV and IV.
> We are looking looking forward to this once in a lifetime trip for our family!





Pete W. said:


> What view do you have?  Recommendations will be based on the view you've reserved.



Oops sorry. My post was on the previous page right above my last post.


----------



## Pete W.

Highest floor Ewa building can mean different things.  For OV, you could be either inside or outside the 'U' so you might want to also add 'a view of the pool' if you want to be inside the U.  If you're traveling after April this year, you may see construction on the new resort next door if you have either an IV or OV unit outside the U in the Ewa building because you will be facing the construction site.  So for IV it may actually be best to ask for the highest floor possible in the Waialae building facing the Four Seasons resort which could net you at least a partial view of the ocean (since IV goes up to floor 7 and OV begins on floor 8).


----------



## disneygal55

Pete, thank you for explaining the Aulani views. I have always been the planner for all of our Disney vacations and just want to make this trip as special as possible for my family.


----------



## Caracoles

Disneygal, we were there last week in 1052 in the Ewa tower which is a 1 BR OV and had a great view of the pool, ocean, and sunset.  I think 1054 next door is a Studio and would have pretty much the same view.

We were just left of the Olelo Room and could hear the music in the evenings.  We thought it was a perfect location and will request a room ending in 52 next time.


----------



## disneygal55

Caracoles said:


> Disneygal, we were there last week in 1052 in the Ewa tower which is a 1 BR OV and had a great view of the pool, ocean, and sunset.  I think 1054 next door is a Studio and would have pretty much the same view.
> 
> We were just left of the Olelo Room and could hear the music in the evenings.  We thought it was a perfect location and will request a room ending in 52 next time.



Thank you so much!


----------



## heaven2dc

Pete W. said:


> Highest floor Ewa building can mean different things.  For OV, you could be either inside or outside the 'U' so you might want to also add 'a view of the pool' if you want to be inside the U.  If you're traveling after April this year, you may see construction on the new resort next door if you have either an IV or OV unit outside the U in the Ewa building because you will be facing the construction site.  So for IV it may actually be best to ask for the highest floor possible in the Waialae building facing the Four Seasons resort which could net you at least a partial view of the ocean (since IV goes up to floor 7 and OV begins on floor 8).



What construction?  I haven't heard of anything being built on that site yet (rumors for years  about Atlantis resort but nothing confirmed as to start date.).  Thanks!


----------



## Pete W.

heaven2dc said:


> What construction?  I haven't heard of anything being built on that site yet (rumors for years  about Atlantis resort but nothing confirmed as to start date.).  Thanks!



No official announcements but locals have been circulating rumors of construction starting in the spring and there's been a reported uptick in condo/villa sales in the area as some owners look to get out before the 2 yr projected construction project begins which could at least temporarily reduce property values/rental income.


----------



## motherof5

I'm thinking of using my DVC points to use on Alani.  Quick question someone told me that they take cash payment for resort fees on top of using your dvc points is this correct?


----------



## motherof5

Pete W. said:


> Highest floor Ewa building can mean different things.  For OV, you could be either inside or outside the 'U' so you might want to also add 'a view of the pool' if you want to be inside the U.  If you're traveling after April this year, you may see construction on the new resort next door if you have either an IV or OV unit outside the U in the Ewa building because you will be facing the construction site.  So for IV it may actually be best to ask for the highest floor possible in the Waialae building facing the Four Seasons resort which could net you at least a partial view of the ocean (since IV goes up to floor 7 and OV begins on floor 8).


Is it true that besides using your DVC points you have to pay resort fees?  And what are they?


----------



## OKW Lover

motherof5 said:


> I'm thinking of using my DVC points to use on Alani.  Quick question someone told me that they take cash payment for resort fees on top of using your dvc points is this correct?





motherof5 said:


> Is it true that besides using your DVC points you have to pay resort fees?  And what are they?


I believe you are referring to the Hawaii Occupancy Tax.  Its a small charge imposed by the state of Hawaii on all lodging.


----------



## motherof5

OKW Lover said:


> I believe you are referring to the Hawaii Occupancy Tax.  Its a small charge imposed by the state of Hawaii on all lodging.


Thank you. Someone else responded with the same.  Glad that is all it is.


----------



## kyton

We've recently returned from our twice yearly trip to Oahu and decided to stay at Aulani for the 5th time. Thought these photos may come in handy for some with future planning. We never choose on view - simply because we aren't the type of people to sit on a lanai, we are always at the lagoon or poolside. So we booked a 2 bedroom Garden view villa and were allocated 787 in the Ewa Tower. The villa overlooked the grounds where the luau is held, Aunty's playground and had views towards the ocean and the Beach Villas.

https://imgur.com/s6rKffH
https://imgur.com/cABk08C
https://imgur.com/IUbnap9
https://imgur.com/j8FJLTK
https://imgur.com/zpXIbZz
https://imgur.com/lcUFoPA
https://imgur.com/Z2tgnlJ
https://imgur.com/JvhYp39
https://imgur.com/NKI77uG


----------



## Diznygrl

How long before your trip should you be calling/emailing to make room requests? I know when you do online check-in the day before they have a special "requests" box for you to fill out, but I'm thinking is it too late by then?

I'll be visiting again at the end of September and the only reason I'm eager to make a request this time is because I absolutely do NOT want a room in the same area I was placed two years ago, at the way far end of the Ewa tower right above the huge, noisy, hot industrial fans that I'm assuming are used to run all the air conditioners. Ocean view was pretty much a waste over there because it was too loud and hot to sit out on the balcony. You could even hear the fans inside the room with the door closed. All day, all night.  In hindsight we should have requested a move but I didn't want the hassle at the time. The only scar on what was otherwise an absolutely amazing vacation. But I don't want to make the same mistake again!


----------



## OKW Lover

Diznygrl said:


> How long before your trip should you be calling/emailing to make room requests?


We always make our requests when we book the reservation.


----------



## keaster

Just wondering what people think...when the new Atlantis resort is built, will Aulani have to reclassify some views on that side of the resort facing the island?


----------



## OKW Lover

keaster said:


> when the new Atlantis resort is built, will Aulani have to reclassify some views on that side of the resort facing the island?


Interesting question.  Not sure what those are classified as now.  But aren't they already facing another resort (Marriott time share?) even though its further away?  Then again, maybe the new Atlantis resort will be so spectacular that people may ask for them.


----------



## Pete W.

Virtually all of the units in the Ewa long wing facing the vacant property are classified as Island Gardens (there are a few Ocean View units in the top floors nearest the lagoon).  Last month we stayed in 1BR #1477 which had a very nice partial view of the ocean even though it is an Island Gardens View.  My wife and I agreed that the view will be dramatically different once Atlantis is built, and we definitely wouldn't want to be facing that direction during the construction.


----------



## Luv2trav

We have a 1 bedroom OV room reserved for this July. I would love to be on a higher floor on the inside of the U as close to the beach as possible. What would I request?


----------



## OKW Lover

Luv2trav said:


> I would love to be on a higher floor on the inside of the U as close to the beach as possible. What would I request?


Exactly the way you just stated it.  That tells the room assigner what is important to you and gives them the flexibility to do it.


----------



## Luv2trav

OKW Lover said:


> Exactly the way you just stated it.  That tells the room assigner what is important to you and gives them the flexibility to do it.



Thank you. I thought it would be more complicated than that. LOL


----------



## Luv2trav

OKW Lover said:


> Exactly the way you just stated it.  That tells the room assigner what is important to you and gives them the flexibility to do it.



Should I call the resort to request or would DVC be ok?


----------



## OKW Lover

Luv2trav said:


> Should I call the resort to request or would DVC be ok?


DVC.  Calling the resort at this point is too far out.  Once its on your DVC reservation you are all set.


----------



## Jamie Curci

Visiting for the first time in August and staying in a one-bedroom villa with an island-gardens view.  From the pictures I've seen and room charts I've viewed, it seems like the Ewa building rooms (long wing, facing away from the pool) are very desirable.  Between those rooms ending in xx71, xx77 and xx83 (targeting a higher floor), does anyone have preference of one group compared to the others (whether it be based on proximity to elevator, view as a whole, noise level, etc.)?


----------



## Pete W.

Jamie Curci said:


> Visiting for the first time in August and staying in a one-bedroom villa with an island-gardens view.  From the pictures I've seen and room charts I've viewed, it seems like the Ewa building rooms (long wing, facing away from the pool) are very desirable.  Between those rooms ending in xx71, xx77 and xx83 (targeting a higher floor), does anyone have preference of one group compared to the others (whether it be based on proximity to elevator, view as a whole, noise level, etc.)?



We stayed in 1477 last month and thought it was perfect.  xx71 would've been too close to the elevators IMO, and xx83 wouldn't have yielded us a room as high as 1477 since 1083-1483 are Ocean View so 983 would be the highest Island Gardens View you could get.

Here is the 'partial ocean view' we enjoyed from our balcony.



And here is the view of the Halawai Lawn set-up for the luau that evening.


----------



## Jamie Curci

Pete W. said:


> We stayed in 1477 last month and thought it was perfect.  xx71 would've been too close to the elevators IMO, and xx83 wouldn't have yielded us a room as high as 1477 since 1083-1483 are Ocean View so 983 would be the highest Island Gardens View you could get.
> 
> Here is the 'partial ocean view' we enjoyed from our balcony.
> 
> View attachment 323293
> 
> And here is the view of the Halawai Lawn set-up for the luau that evening.
> 
> View attachment 323294



Thank you!  That is super helpful and actually was where we were leaning - love that view!


----------



## BlazerFan

We are going with a large family group and have several 2BR and studio Island Garden view rooms booked and one standard hotel room.  If we want to be somewhat close to the hotel room, what wing would we need to request the Island Garden view rooms to be in?


----------



## OKW Lover

BlazerFan said:


> We are going with a large family group and have several 2BR and studio Island Garden view rooms booked and one standard hotel room.  If we want to be somewhat close to the hotel room, what wing would we need to request the Island Garden view rooms to be in?


There resort has these types of rooms spread throughout the buildings.  Your best approach is to have all of these rooms linked together and to simply request that they be near each other.


----------



## BlazerFan

OKW Lover said:


> There resort has these types of rooms spread throughout the buildings.  Your best approach is to have all of these rooms linked together and to simply request that they be near each other.



Are the hotel rooms all throughout the resort?


----------



## heaven2dc

BlazerFan said:


> Are the hotel rooms all throughout the resort?



The hotel rooms are in the Waianae Tower (the short wing closest to the lobby to the right as you want into the hotel - the villas are in the longer wing of the Waianae Tower and in the Ewa Tower).  There are no hotel rooms in the Ewa Tower.


----------



## jodybird511

Hi All!

We returned about a week ago from a fab Aulani trip, so thought I'd share some room/view pix.  We stayed in a standard-view one-bedroom. I had requested room ending in 69, highest floor possible.  We were placed in 763, and it was terrific.  We had a great mountain view and were high enough that it wasn't obstructed by the conference center.


View towards the mountains

 

View towards Honolulu

 

Our lanai was huge!

 

We looked down on the conference center lawn, where there was a party one night (see tables in pic)--closing the slider during the party almost completely blocked out all noise.  There is a water feature/tinkling fountain at ground level below the room (see pic), and the sound of it was very relaxing throughout the trip.


----------



## jodybird511

Tech issue fixed--ignore


----------



## Toreby

Room 1280 - 2 BR OV.



Room 1280.




Lobby3 




Aulani at night2


----------



## OKW Lover

Toreby said:


> Any suggestion on how to insert pics from Flickr?


Go to the picture on Flickr and click on the share photo icon (a right pointing arrow on the lower left side).  From there select BBCode and copy the code it produces.  Then come back here to the DIS and paste that code into a post.


----------



## Toreby

Thanks OKW lover!


----------



## Almondmilktea

Room 481, Ewa Building, Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom


----------



## detgadget

My favorite


----------



## keaster

Almondmilktea said:


> Room 481, Ewa Building, Island View Dedicated Two-Bedroom



I think I would enjoy this view, wouldn't have to pay to go to the luau!


----------



## brnrss34

How do you put in room requests? Also what does hotel rooms look at?


----------



## keaster

Checked into 1551 last night, 2-bedroom dedicated island gardens view. Don’t mind it at all has a huge balcony and view back towards the island and golf course. Also can see Diamond Head in the distance. Convention centre is below us.


----------



## flav

Bad picture, sorry, of the view from Disney’s Aulani Villas Studio with Island Gardens View number 1465. That is the little wing sticking out of the Ewa Tower. We were pleasantly surprised by the size and comfort of the room.


----------



## bobbiwoz

GV 1101


----------



## OKW Lover

bobbiwoz said:


> GV 1101
> 
> View attachment 354134


Love the view from the GV's!!!   We prefer the view from the other tower though.


----------



## bobbiwoz

OKW Lover said:


> Love the view from the GV's!!!   We prefer the view from the other tower though.


Understood!  Less walking to/from this one.  No complaints!
( Well, Grill is farther from this one.)


----------



## johnb3

View from 1082


----------



## wilbret

I've been picking thru this thread, but figured I'd ask the question and see if I get scolded...  we have booked a 1 BR ocean view villa for our 15th anniversary. What's the short and sweet thing I need to ask DVC for to see if we can hopefully get the best room available?  7th floor or higher,  EWA building, etc?  Many thanks!


----------



## dwheaton

We booked a Deluxe Studio with a Poolside Gardens View for a week in March 2019. It sounds like the Pool views are on the lower floors, but there are no Island Gardens views studios currently available. Unsure if it's worth paying for the Ocean View. Is that worth the higher rate?  If we stay in the Pool view, what are your suggestions on the best room requests to make?


----------



## Airb330

dwheaton said:


> We booked a Deluxe Studio with a Poolside Gardens View for a week in March 2019. It sounds like the Pool views are on the lower floors, but there are no Island Gardens views studios currently available. Unsure if it's worth paying for the Ocean View. Is that worth the higher rate?  If we stay in the Pool view, what are your suggestions on the best room requests to make?



Request a high floor. 

I wouldn't go for an oceanview, some oceanviews don't even directly face the pool/lagoons and are high floors overlooking the Marriott. I'm not a fan of those OV rooms.


----------



## kirishima

I’ll go there in February!


----------



## dwheaton

We now have a change of plans. Decided to upgrade and get a one-bedroom villa since the discount is still available. All that was left was Ocean View, so that's what we're doing. Any suggestions on the best request to make?


----------



## Airb330

dwheaton said:


> We now have a change of plans. Decided to upgrade and get a one-bedroom villa since the discount is still available. All that was left was Ocean View, so that's what we're doing. Any suggestions on the best request to make?


Sounds awesome! At minimum, ask for a view of the pool. That ensures you get a "true" oceanview. That gets you something like 1478 on page 1 here, for reference. 

If you want another suggestion, I'd suggest Ewa building as well. That ensures you look towards the JW Marriott, the pool, ocean, all with a view of the ocean.


----------



## FIREMICKEY55

Hi All,
Glad I found this amazing thread. Reading all of this it appears that you can make very specific “requests” ( of course understanding it is a request).
My wife and I are coming to Aulani for the first time this March/April using points (DVC Members since 93) to have an early celebration of our 40th wedding anniversary (our honeymoon was to the islands) we are the quiet type (retired, sleep late etc.) so I requested a high floor furthest from the elevators for more peace, we’ll as much as you can have at anything Disney ;-)

Now I am thinking I should request top floor even numbers to have a ocean view with pool view but trying to figure out which building will also give us the best sunset view. 

If anyone has any input or help we would appreciate it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jenn504

Island view 1 bdrm room 377
  View from our 1 bedroom island view room 377. Great view of lulua from bedroom lanai. Tree was blocking living room view. I don’t like heights so request a room fifth floor or below.


----------



## alyssa810

We have an obstructed view of the luau from our room, a studio, 785, but we can hear it just fine.  We also weren't expecting to see the ocean from our room, but we can, which is great!


----------



## pamelaj

We just returned from room 1675, a 2 bedroom island view villa. We LOVED the view. I requested the highest floor possible, not above the parking garage (if possible) Was thrilled! Aloha!


----------



## heaven2dc

pamelaj said:


> We just returned from room 1675, a 2 bedroom island view villa. We LOVED the view. I requested the highest floor possible, not above the parking garage (if possible) Was thrilled! Aloha!



Beautiful view!  This is the best possible I think with an island garden view.  On a side note - villas are not located above the parking garage so you would have been fine.  However, if you were in the Waianae tower instead of the Ewa tower with an island garden view, you would have overlooked the gardens by the Lani Wai spa.


----------



## pamelaj

heaven2dc said:


> Beautiful view!  This is the best possible I think with an island garden view.  On a side note - villas are not located above the parking garage so you would have been fine.  However, if you were in the Waianae tower instead of the Ewa tower with an island garden view, you would have overlooked the gardens by the Lani Wai spa.


Thanks! I was so excited when we saw it! When we were at the spa, we all agreed that it could be really awkward to be in one of the lower level rooms overlooking the spa.


----------



## linco711

Airb330 said:


> Request a high floor.
> 
> I wouldn't go for an oceanview, some oceanviews don't even directly face the pool/lagoons and are high floors overlooking the Marriott. I'm not a fan of those OV rooms.



The only deluxe studios available are ocean view. could you please help me with a room request for an ocean view? I would appreciate it


----------



## TwinMommyDec05

MouseOfCards said:


> Fireworks? Were you there for new years?


They have fireworks at Ko Olina on New Years and 4th of July only according to the front desk when I just asked.


----------



## Disneybridewifemama

Studio villa ocean view ewa tower 956. We had a great view of the sunset at night and whales in the morning.


----------



## CrackersAndCheese

Room views from Ewa Tower 950. 2 bedroom ocean view villa.

I had requested a high floor, ending xx50 about two weeks prior to arrival through member services. I did get the xx50 room, just not as high as I'd hoped for. I ended up really liking the view. My husband and I went up to the 16th floor, and while the view of the beach was much better, I didn't necessarily like that I could see the roof of the Waianae tower. The buildings felt a little more spectacular when I could look up and see them looming over me.

I also enjoyed that we had kind of a nice view of "everything." We could see the ocean, much of the pool area, the koi pond below and the island and golf course if we looked off to the right.

Our first night, the local musicians started playing music directly below our room at the Olelo Room and I thought "oh boy, this could get annoying." But by the end of the week, I was so depressed knowing that I wouldn't have beautiful Hawaiian music playing during sunset as soon as I was home. That said, the music was LOUD. I could easily hear it in the bathroom with all the doors closed. It played until 9:30 every night and since we're midwesterners with a 5 hour time difference, the music was always playing when I went to bed. I was always so exhausted, I never had a problem falling asleep.

Speaking of doors, really my only complaint about the villa were the doors to the bathrooms and second bedroom. They were all louvered! I feel like bathrooms should have solid doors for obvious reasons, but I also had to sneak around like a ninja every morning while I got up and made coffee because sounds from the kitchen were very easily heard in the second bedroom. The louvered doors also allow light into the room, so I was guiding myself around the villa every morning with the flashlight from my phone, trying to avoid waking my kids. The bedroom door to the main bedroom (with one king bed) is solid. I don't know why the one to the second room isn't.

We are DVC and I thought we'd be getting trash and towel service on day 4, but they actually did a full cleaning on day 3 and came several times to empty the trash over the course of the week.

Overall, I really enjoyed this room. I loved having one long balcony. The location in the Ewa Tower is really nice if you have kids. It's a short jaunt to Aunty's. You don't feel a million miles from the elevator, but you're at the end of the hallway, so you have virtually no traffic outside the room, except for the neighbors directly across the way.


----------



## nala2018

So we are going to Aulani in May 2019 have a 2 bedroom dedicated reserved. So I want to put in a request for rooms, so after reading these post I came up with
First choice High Floor with room number ending in 50
Second choice High Floor with room number ending in 60
Third choice high room with room number ending in 74

Suggestion as to the request?


----------



## littleBeast

I just got back! It was amazing. We had a Pool View Studio, Room 554. We requested highest available floor (at 11 months out) and got our request.

The Ewa Tower photo location for characters was directly below our room, and you could also see which character was taking photos at the Koi Pond location.


----------



## helenk

We are going in June. We have a 2 bedroom Island/Garden view. From reading everything here, it looks like I should request Ewa building and a high floor if possible. Am I correct with my thinking?


----------



## FIREMICKEY55

We just got back last week. ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. We requested highest floor with room ending in 52 or 58, 2nd choice ending 70, 76 or 82. We were looking to see the sunset from our balcony. We were in room 1552. 

This is from our balcony looking at the Waianae Tower
 





Balcony looking towards Island
 




Balcony looking down at pools
 



Balcony looking at Ocean View
 [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]

It was my wife and I celebrating our anniversary so we spent our lying around the pool in the adult area. Never had an issue getting lounge chairs. The rest of the areas “oh my” good luck. We could see people claiming areas at 7am. Once when I was getting my wristband the guy in front of me was alone and asked for 13 towels and got them. He was going to claim 13 seats for his family, I can see a lot of frustrated families looking for just an open seat. The resort was FULL but we never felt the lazy river or slides were over crowded. The pizza, Mexican and breakfast restraints across the street (5-7 minute walk) were all very good and a nice break from the Disney food (we were there for a week). We did drive to the north shore one day and Waikiki another just because we have not been in about 15 years, nothing spectacular. We did miss the sunset because this time of year it sets more north so when it set on the water it was blocked by the end of the Waianae tower and The Four Seasons, but really not a big deal since we were not in the room anyhow and our room location was the last 1br. Ocean view on that hall from the elevators so the room was peaceful, especially for a Disney Resort full of kids. Most everyone was respectful of each other and the cast members were excellent. 5 stars in our book.


----------



## OKW Lover

helenk said:


> We are going in June. We have a 2 bedroom Island/Garden view. From reading everything here, it looks like I should request Ewa building and a high floor if possible. Am I correct with my thinking?


Hard to answer that question unless we know what is important to you.  Why do you think Ewa and high floor are important?  

FWIW, I do like the higher floors because I like to see things without my view being blocked by trees.  We also prefer the Waianae tower simply because its closer to the adult pool.  I agree that that's a pretty minor difference though.


----------



## helenk

OKW Lover said:


> Hard to answer that question unless we know what is important to you.  Why do you think Ewa and high floor are important?
> 
> FWIW, I do like the higher floors because I like to see things without my view being blocked by trees.  We also prefer the Waianae tower simply because its closer to the adult pool.  I agree that that's a pretty minor difference though.


 I like the higher floor for a better view.  We stayed in the EWA building a few years ago and enjoyed the location (but I had an oceanview room then). There will be 6 of us, 4 adults and 2 children 7 & 11. So being close to all of the pools will be important. This will be the first trip for my son and his family and I just would like to make certain that we have a nice view.


----------



## FIREMICKEY55

Helenk the Ewa (Phase 1) high floor seems like it would have the best straight on island view with no obstructions, but also would be overLooking the main resort road if that matters. The elevators drop you off on the ground floor which empties out into the pool area. BTW I wish I was in Disneyworld also.


----------



## Glent59

nala2018 said:


> So we are going to Aulani in May 2019 have a 2 bedroom dedicated reserved. So I want to put in a request for rooms, so after reading these post I came up with
> First choice High Floor with room number ending in 50
> Second choice High Floor with room number ending in 60
> Third choice high room with room number ending in 74
> 
> Suggestion as to the request?




We will also be there in May...  we have a two bedroom dedicated....
our requests
Ewa Tower ( NOT Short Wing )
10th floor or above,
Choice 1 ending in '80
Choice 2 ending in '74 
Choice 3 ending in '50 ( this suite has a single balcony for the entire suite, the others suites have two balconies, one for the master bedroom, and one for the rest )

enjoy your trip!  we are getting very anxious to go!


----------



## thebigredBOAT

Hi all, after reading through this lengthy thread, I did not see an answer to my specific situation. I'm booked into a 1-BR ocean view villa via Disney's website (hotel), not DVC. Does that make any difference - as in, does it get higher priority or lower priority with the most desirable rooms?

I see that it's recommended to request the highest possible floor. Any other tips? It seems as though many do not actually recommend booking an ocean view! Wish I had seen that before finalizing my booking, would have saved a bunch of $$. My thought was that I'm going to Hawaii, I want to wake up and see the Pacific from my balcony! Is it just that the DVC points cost is such a higher increment that most would rather stay longer than have a nicer view?

Thanks!


----------



## wilbret

We had room 1182, a 1BR DVC Ocean View in Ewa. It had a good view of the Ocean, the courtyard, and the mountains.  Posting some photos of the natural views, you can "improve" your view by standing up, but I wanted to show you what you see from the bedroom, living room, or sitting on one of the balconies.

About the only downside of rooms as far down as 1182 or further is that everything is a hike. You have to walk to far end of building (toward lobby) for elevator, then back to the opposite end (beach side) to your room. No big deal, but you should know that going in if walking is an issue. 

Just your average, ordinary view... 
 

Sunset over 4 Seasons. You'd need to be further out than xx82 to see the sunset fully from the room, at least in May. 
 

Typical view into the mountains. Not too shabby.
 

Same view, but with the lights on
 

Beach view at night
 

Beach view VERY late at night


----------



## OKW Lover

wilbret said:


> We had room 1182, a 1BR DVC Ocean View in Ewa. It had a good view of the Ocean, the courtyard, and the mountains.  Posting some photos of the natural views, you can "improve" your view by standing up, but I wanted to show you what you see from the bedroom, living room, or sitting on one of the balconies.
> 
> About the only downside of rooms as far down as 1182 or further is that everything is a hike. You have to walk to far end of building (toward lobby) for elevator, then back to the opposite end (beach side) to your room. No big deal, but you should know that going in if walking is an issue.
> 
> Just your average, ordinary view...
> View attachment 401745
> 
> Sunset over 4 Seasons. You'd need to be further out than xx82 to see the sunset fully from the room, at least in May.
> View attachment 401738
> 
> Typical view into the mountains. Not too shabby.
> View attachment 401739
> 
> Same view, but with the lights on
> View attachment 401735
> 
> Beach view at night
> View attachment 401736
> 
> Beach view VERY late at night
> View attachment 401743


Thanks for these beautiful pictures.  Looks like a pretty good location despite the walk from the elevator.  I can hardly wait for our next visit to Aulani.


----------



## t3hWheez

We just booked a DVC Studio Island Gardens view room.  This trip is to celebrate our wedding anniversary and a lot of the times at Disney we get lucky with getting bumped a nicer room.  Is that something that usually happens when you book with points or no?


----------



## OKW Lover

t3hWheez said:


> We just booked a DVC Studio Island Gardens view room.  This trip is to celebrate our wedding anniversary and a lot of the times at Disney we get lucky with getting bumped a nicer room.  Is that something that usually happens when you book with points or no?


No, upgrades almost never happen when booking with points


----------



## AMCSquared

Room 1081.  Island View dedicated 2 bedroom.


----------



## OKW Lover

AMCSquared said:


> Room 1081.  Island View dedicated 2 bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 410286


Pretty nice for a non-Ocean view!  Were you able to see the luau from your balcony?


----------



## AMCSquared

OKW Lover said:


> Pretty nice for a non-Ocean view!  Were you able to see the luau from your balcony?



Yes.  Pretty good view.  Although obviously from a high angle.


----------



## OKW Lover

We did that luau a few weeks ago.  It was very good!


----------



## wilbret

Wife and I sat in the front 2 seats in the table just to the right of the aisle by the stage. It was amazing.  ;-)


----------



## OKW Lover

wilbret said:


> Wife and I sat in the front 2 seats in the table just to the right of the aisle by the stage. It was amazing.  ;-)


Interesting, we were the front 2 seats on the *left* of the aisle when we attended.


----------



## dachsie

OKW Lover said:


> Interesting, we were the front 2 seats on the *left* of the aisle when we attended.


Do they assign your seats?  And if so, is it based on when you purchased?


----------



## OKW Lover

dachsie said:


> Do they assign your seats?  And if so, is it based on when you purchased?


We had the VIP package and those are the seats we were brought to.  Don't know how they actually got assigned.


----------



## Arthur2990

I am sorry I am sure this has probably been asked before but it is kind of hard to find the information I am looking for.  I am currently try to determine whats best bang for the points.  Hotel vs Studio Standard view. 

Are there assigned room numbers for the DVC hotel rooms at Aulani?
Any photos of the standard view for these hotel rooms?
Do the standard hotel rooms include a microwave?  I saw a video and it looked like they did.


----------



## helenk

Just back from a wonderful stay at Aulani, we had a dedicated 2 bedroom Island view villa. The room, 1575 overlooked the Luau area and we had a great view of the ocean. I put in 2 requests 1st a higher floor and 2nd close to the elevators. We loved our location. Our only disappointment was that the Luau was canceled due to the rain and threats of storms. There were no other nights available during our stay. I tried booking the Luau at Paradise Cove and that was canceled also.


----------



## ramkam

We stayed in Deluxe Ocean View Studio number 656 from June 29, 2019 through July 8. The room shows ware. We had to pull the stoppers from the drains in the shower and bathroom sink in order to get the drains to work. The room could have been cleaner. Carpets at Aulani are in need of cleaning. This room is near the elevator. In my opinion, this room should not be considered an Ocean View room. It would be better classified as pool view. At one time it may have been a good ocean view room, however, the plants at Aulani have grown so high that the view is obstructed. If you were one floor up you would have an unobstructed ocean view. Posted below is a picture taken from the balcony at eye level (I am 5 foot 11 inches). As a comparison, we also had a deluxe studio Garden Island view room for our daughters and they had a much better ocean view. Photo attached for comparison.  If you are looking for a pool view this is a good room. However, if the ocean is your thing then avoid this room. Disney are you listening? Either trim the plants or reclassify this room. This room does not provide the unobstructed ocean view you would get from being just one floor higher. 

Is the a Deluxe Studio Ocean View?


Compare the view from a Deluxe Island Garden View Room


----------



## jltdone

We are not DVC members and will be booking right through Disney and not renting points. Has anyone been able to upgrade there room at check in for a fee? Im looking at booking a standard 2 bedroom but wondering if say an island view room or pool view room is open at the time of check in can they offer you the upgraded room for discounted fee?
Anyone have luck with this.
Now this leads me to my next question I know what the difference is between lock off and dedicated 2 bedrooms are.
When you book right through Disney it doesn't give you any options on what you want does that mean you get what ever at the time of check in?
Thanks
Jay


----------



## Suejacken

wilbret said:


> We had room 1182, a 1BR DVC Ocean View in Ewa. It had a good view of the Ocean, the courtyard, and the mountains.  Posting some photos of the natural views, you can "improve" your view by standing up, but I wanted to show you what you see from the bedroom, living room, or sitting on one of the balconies.
> 
> About the only downside of rooms as far down as 1182 or further is that everything is a hike. You have to walk to far end of building (toward lobby) for elevator, then back to the opposite end (beach side) to your room. No big deal, but you should know that going in if walking is an issue.
> 
> Just your average, ordinary view...
> View attachment 401745
> 
> Sunset over 4 Seasons. You'd need to be further out than xx82 to see the sunset fully from the room, at least in May.
> View attachment 401738
> 
> Typical view into the mountains. Not too shabby.
> View attachment 401739
> 
> Same view, but with the lights on
> View attachment 401735
> 
> Beach view at night
> View attachment 401736
> 
> Beach view VERY late at night
> View attachment 401743


Your pics are amazing. Hawaii is on my bucket list. Your pics are making me want to go soone r rather than latest. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## inkedupmomma

Where can we put in requests for rooms? Usually I use touring plans for WDW- but no clue howtoitfor Aulani- DVC member staying on points


----------



## OKW Lover

inkedupmomma said:


> Where can we put in requests for rooms? Usually I use touring plans for WDW- but no clue howtoitfor Aulani- DVC member staying on points


Just have your request noted on your reservation.  Call MS to do this.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Thank you!



OKW Lover said:


> Just have your request noted on your reservation.  Call MS to do this.


----------



## Sepo

Room 1660. Dedicated 2 bedroom, Ocean View. Backside of the Ewa tower, top floor. Beautiful and peaceful view of the ocean. Also the Luau down below each evening (except Sun, Mon). Extended balcony. Lovely.


----------



## Noah_t

ramkam said:


> We stayed in Deluxe Ocean View Studio number 656 from June 29, 2019 through July 8. The room shows ware. We had to pull the stoppers from the drains in the shower and bathroom sink in order to get the drains to work. The room could have been cleaner. Carpets at Aulani are in need of cleaning. This room is near the elevator. In my opinion, this room should not be considered an Ocean View room. It would be better classified as pool view. At one time it may have been a good ocean view room, however, the plants at Aulani have grown so high that the view is obstructed. If you were one floor up you would have an unobstructed ocean view. Posted below is a picture taken from the balcony at eye level (I am 5 foot 11 inches). As a comparison, we also had a deluxe studio Garden Island view room for our daughters and they had a much better ocean view. Photo attached for comparison.  If you are looking for a pool view this is a good room. However, if the ocean is your thing then avoid this room. Disney are you listening? Either trim the plants or reclassify this room. This room does not provide the unobstructed ocean view you would get from being just one floor higher.
> 
> Is the a Deluxe Studio Ocean View?
> View attachment 417415
> 
> Compare the view from a Deluxe Island Garden View Room
> 
> View attachment 417417


Yes this would strongly annoy me.  We pay so much more for an Ocean view it really should be a better view than the other tiers.  Did you say anything or request a room change?


----------



## jltdone

OK I have NO idea on the floors are laid out.
If we have a standard view 2 bedroom what would better. I have asked for the highest floor possible which I know is the 7th but as for room numbers I have no clue.
Would you ask for something in 60's or 50's and why?
Now where would room 761 be compared to 769. Is 761 the end of hallway or at the beginning of the hallway same as 751 compared to 759. Is one on the end unit.
I hope this makes sense cause I have no idea.
Thanks
Jay


----------



## purpliequeen

jltdone said:


> We are not DVC members and will be booking right through Disney and not renting points. Has anyone been able to upgrade there room at check in for a fee? Im looking at booking a standard 2 bedroom but wondering if say an island view room or pool view room is open at the time of check in can they offer you the upgraded room for discounted fee?
> Anyone have luck with this.
> Now this leads me to my next question I know what the difference is between lock off and dedicated 2 bedrooms are.
> When you book right through Disney it doesn't give you any options on what you want does that mean you get what ever at the time of check in?
> Thanks
> Jay



Hi Jay - Sorry, I don't have experience on the booking through Disney (cash) and not points so I can't answer question around that. However, I can answer your question re. the difference between a lock-off and dedicated two-bedroom. A lock-off is a one-bedroom combined (+) with a studio. It will have a solid connecting room door that locks (on both sides - the studio side and the kitchen part of the one bedroom side), but will obviously be opened for people who book a lock-off. Note that sometimes the resort Cast Members (Mouskeeping) do not open the doors for you prior to arrival. This happened to us on two separate reservations at the Kidani Village DVC Resort at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge in WDW. (Much to the panic of my mother, who arrived first with my father!) Because of this combination of rooms, at this particular resort, you will have (and note that I'm only familiar with ocean view b/c this is what we are booking; the standard or other views may not be oriented the same): 

1) Likely 3 balconies - master bedroom balcony, living room balcony, and studio (i.e. second bedroom in this case) balcony. 
2) The studio side (i.e. second bedroom in this case) will have a kitchenette including coffee area and mini fridge and microwave 
3) The studio side (i.e. second bedroom in this case) will have a queen bed & pull-out sofa

A dedicated two-bedroom will have (and again, I'm looking at an ocean view comparison): 

1) 2 balconies - master bedroom balcony; shared balcony between the second bedroom & living room 
2) One full kitchen and no kitchenette in the second bedroom 
3) Second bedroom will have 2 queen beds 
4) A THIRD (!!!) bathroom - which a lot of people really get excited over - especially if they are traveling with a large # of family members 

You can see the floor plans and differences between them on the DVC Aulani website. I do not believe you need to be a DVC member to view. Scroll down. 2-bedroom villa (and floor plans) will show up first. These are dedicated. The lock-offs below that. 
https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/destinations/list/us-hawaii/aulani-hawaii/points-rooms/
I read somewhere on the forums that cash reservations usually only go to a dedicated 2-bedrooms and that there isn't a choice between the two. Not sure if this is true and can't remember what forum/post I found this tidbit. Obviously if you call reservations and speak to someone you can put in a request should a lock-off be of interest to you. I hope this is helpful, Jay!


----------



## purpliequeen

jltdone said:


> OK I have NO idea on the floors are laid out.
> If we have a standard view 2 bedroom what would better. I have asked for the highest floor possible which I know is the 7th but as for room numbers I have no clue.
> Would you ask for something in 60's or 50's and why?
> Now where would room 761 be compared to 769. Is 761 the end of hallway or at the beginning of the hallway same as 751 compared to 759. Is one on the end unit.
> I hope this makes sense cause I have no idea.
> Thanks
> Jay



OK so I just became familiar with Aulani in the past few days. I found this link to have the "best" (i.e. easily readable) map of the resort: https://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/aulanimap.htm
The #s you see in the hallways on the map are the last two. The floor will come first, so you'll have X or XX and then the two numbers as seen in the hallways. If I'm not mistaken, I think the lowest number room on ea floor is on the right arm of the building on the map - which is the side of the building referred to as Waianae Building (note that this building will be on the left hand side if you're looking at the horseshoe shaped resort from the ocean, but on the map it's on the right). 01 would be the very tip. And then it'd grow larger as you get closer to the bottom of the horseshoe or "U" where the lobby is. The left hand side of the horseshoe or "U" is the Ewa building and starts with room XX50. Furthest left of the horseshoe will be XX89 (which is a grand villa). Now the easiest thing to do when trying to figure out the "view" options and the corresponding room #s would be to take this information from the map and compare it against the very first page of this thread. The original poster was very kind to paste little pictures/charts of the resorts room #s, the type of room they are (studio, 1-bedroom, 2-bedroom, etc.) and the corresponding type of room (ocean, island, etc.) in the picture chart. On top of that, the OP also provided active links to ea room number below the pics so you can click on an exact room # and it will show people's pics from that room. Obv not all room #s are on here (yet - we will need to keep contributing!) and some photos have been removed due to issues with photo sharing/storing sites. Hope this helps! It's a lot of information, but I think the resort map combined with post 1 on page 1 of this thread will help you a lot.


----------



## sticker231

981 island view two bedroom


----------



## MouseOfCards

purpliequeen said:


> OK so I just became familiar with Aulani in the past few days. I found this link to have the "best" (i.e. easily readable) map of the resort: https://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/aulanimap.htm
> The #s you see in the hallways on the map are the last two. The floor will come first, so you'll have X or XX and then the two numbers as seen in the hallways. If I'm not mistaken, I think the lowest number room on ea floor is on the right arm of the building on the map - which is the side of the building referred to as Waianae Building (note that this building will be on the left hand side if you're looking at the horseshoe shaped resort from the ocean, but on the map it's on the right). 01 would be the very tip. And then it'd grow larger as you get closer to the bottom of the horseshoe or "U" where the lobby is. The left hand side of the horseshoe or "U" is the Ewa building and starts with room XX50. Furthest left of the horseshoe will be XX89 (which is a grand villa). Now the easiest thing to do when trying to figure out the "view" options and the corresponding room #s would be to take this information from the map and compare it against the very first page of this thread. The original poster was very kind to paste little pictures/charts of the resorts room #s, the type of room they are (studio, 1-bedroom, 2-bedroom, etc.) and the corresponding type of room (ocean, island, etc.) in the picture chart. On top of that, the OP also provided active links to ea room number below the pics so you can click on an exact room # and it will show people's pics from that room. Obv not all room #s are on here (yet - we will need to keep contributing!) and some photos have been removed due to issues with photo sharing/storing sites. Hope this helps! It's a lot of information, but I think the resort map combined with post 1 on page 1 of this thread will help you a lot.


Nice. Thanks!


----------



## jkips

purpliequeen said:


> OK so I just became familiar with Aulani in the past few days. I found this link to have the "best" (i.e. easily readable) map of the resort: https://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/aulanimap.htm
> The #s you see in the hallways on the map are the last two. The floor will come first, so you'll have X or XX and then the two numbers as seen in the hallways. If I'm not mistaken, I think the lowest number room on ea floor is on the right arm of the building on the map - which is the side of the building referred to as Waianae Building (note that this building will be on the left hand side if you're looking at the horseshoe shaped resort from the ocean, but on the map it's on the right). 01 would be the very tip. And then it'd grow larger as you get closer to the bottom of the horseshoe or "U" where the lobby is. The left hand side of the horseshoe or "U" is the Ewa building and starts with room XX50. Furthest left of the horseshoe will be XX89 (which is a grand villa). Now the easiest thing to do when trying to figure out the "view" options and the corresponding room #s would be to take this information from the map and compare it against the very first page of this thread. The original poster was very kind to paste little pictures/charts of the resorts room #s, the type of room they are (studio, 1-bedroom, 2-bedroom, etc.) and the corresponding type of room (ocean, island, etc.) in the picture chart. On top of that, the OP also provided active links to ea room number below the pics so you can click on an exact room # and it will show people's pics from that room. Obv not all room #s are on here (yet - we will need to keep contributing!) and some photos have been removed due to issues with photo sharing/storing sites. Hope this helps! It's a lot of information, but I think the resort map combined with post 1 on page 1 of this thread will help you a lot.



This is helpful - thank you.   I am looking at the room numbers and tiers.   There should be rooms with the last two digits 20 through 47.   Are these the regular hotel rooms and not rented through the DVC program or am I missing something else?


----------



## Drivehome

MouseOfCards said:


> Here's also some photos from Room 906, a 1-Bedroom Ocean View, from a previous trip:
> View attachment 225977
> View attachment 225975
> View attachment 225974
> View attachment 225976


My fav is the night view


----------



## heaven2dc

Drivehome said:


> My fav is the night view



I would say this is the best view at Aulani!


----------



## Drivehome

heaven2dc said:


> I would say this is the best view at Aulani!


No doubt


----------



## dachsie

This was my view from 1173


----------



## ksromack

dachsie said:


> This was my view from 1173


How did you word your room request?  I see it was an Island View studio, which is what our room will be.  I think this is an ideal view for the room category, don't you think?  I haven't made my room request yet (for May) but want to soonish.


----------



## dachsie

I would say high floor Ewa tower, luau view.  I was a little more specific and said above 8th floor, rooms ending 70-79


----------



## Mini girls

Heading there in March. Standard delux studio.  

what should I request.  Highest floor Ewa?  Any specific room numbers?


----------



## agirlcallededdy

Views from dedicated 2 bedroom pool garden view RM 480 in the Ewa Tower. Fabulous day and night!


----------



## parkhopmom

We stayed in a DVC hotel room-standard. We knew there are just a few of these rooms and that they overlooked the garage. True-but we were pleasantly surprised with the view. You can see the garage a little bit thru the trees and there is a walkway to the entry doors beneath us, but it was still quiet and not as bad as I expected. If you are going to sit on the balcony and want an ocean or pool view, this isn't for you. If you are like us and spend most of your time outside of the room, it is perfectly fine. This was room 545, Waianae building.


----------



## OKW Lover

parkhopmom said:


> We stayed in a DVC hotel room-standard.


I'm confused by this description.  I don't believe DVC has a category called hotel room-standard.  Were you in a DVC studio?


----------



## shaunacb

OKW Lover said:


> I'm confused by this description.  I don't believe DVC has a category called hotel room-standard.  Were you in a DVC studio?


At Aulani there are only 8 DVC hotel rooms.  Different than the studios with two queen beds but no kitchenette.  Pretty difficult to book category, slightly lower points than the studios at Aulani.


----------



## OKW Lover

shaunacb said:


> At Aulani there are only 8 DVC hotel rooms.  Different than the studios with two queen beds but no kitchenette.  Pretty difficult to book category, slightly lower points than the studios at Aulani.


Thanks for the clarification.  I wasn't aware there was such a DVC option there.


----------



## wilbret

I love this thread, but it makes me sad, too. A year ago, we were all but packed and ready for our trip!
This year... I'm going to have to get creative and throw a Luau in our backyard, I guess?


----------



## parkhopmom

shaunacb said:


> At Aulani there are only 8 DVC hotel rooms.  Different than the studios with two queen beds but no kitchenette.  Pretty difficult to book category, slightly lower points than the studios at Aulani.


Yes, it was a hotel room, 2 queens. We rented points for it at 11 months out to get it. Its just DH and I, and we don't cook on vacation, so it was just right for us. When I was looking at this category I couldn't find any pictures of the view, so I was a little worried. It turned out fine and I thought I would share in case anyone else is wondering about it.


----------



## Sepo

ramkam said:


> We stayed in Deluxe Ocean View Studio number 656 from June 29, 2019 through July 8. The room shows ware. We had to pull the stoppers from the drains in the shower and bathroom sink in order to get the drains to work. The room could have been cleaner. Carpets at Aulani are in need of cleaning. This room is near the elevator. In my opinion, this room should not be considered an Ocean View room. It would be better classified as pool view. At one time it may have been a good ocean view room, however, the plants at Aulani have grown so high that the view is obstructed. If you were one floor up you would have an unobstructed ocean view. Posted below is a picture taken from the balcony at eye level (I am 5 foot 11 inches). As a comparison, we also had a deluxe studio Garden Island view room for our daughters and they had a much better ocean view. Photo attached for comparison.  If you are looking for a pool view this is a good room. However, if the ocean is your thing then avoid this room. Disney are you listening? Either trim the plants or reclassify this room. This room does not provide the unobstructed ocean view you would get from being just one floor higher.
> 
> Is the a Deluxe Studio Ocean View?
> View attachment 417415
> 
> Compare the view from a Deluxe Island Garden View Room
> 
> View attachment 417417



That certainly does seem unfair with regard to the ocean.  

Side question: I wonder if you were able to get an Olelo room music experience from the balcony at night. If so, could you see the performers from the balcony?


----------



## Karen Willett

So trying to stay positive during this time of covid so I am starting to plan my 50th bday trip ( Sept 2021). We will be traveling with our good friends so it will be two adult couples. We are dvc so we know we want a 2 bedroom. Do not feel strongly on dedicated or not, almost thinking it may give the 2nd couple more room if we do a non dedicated ,but would love some input. Also not sure which tower we should be in. We will spend most of our time at the adult pool. Dont mind a partial ocean view. Was wondering what some of you would do. Thanks ahead


----------



## OKW Lover

Karen Willett said:


> Do not feel strongly on dedicated or not, almost thinking it may give the 2nd couple more room if we do a non dedicated ,but would love some input.


A lock-off would give you two cooking facilities.  The studio part has its own small food area with a microwave, coffee pot and toaster.  Also, there will be a separate thermostat if there is a difference in preferred interior temperature.


Karen Willett said:


> Also not sure which tower we should be in. We will spend most of our time at the adult pool.


The Wianae tower is closer to the adult pool.


----------



## shaunacb

Karen Willett said:


> So trying to stay positive during this time of covid so I am starting to plan my 50th bday trip ( Sept 2021). We will be traveling with our good friends so it will be two adult couples. We are dvc so we know we want a 2 bedroom. Do not feel strongly on dedicated or not, almost thinking it may give the 2nd couple more room if we do a non dedicated ,but would love some input. Also not sure which tower we should be in. We will spend most of our time at the adult pool. Dont mind a partial ocean view. Was wondering what some of you would do. Thanks ahead



One thing to consider is that I believe that the 2 bedroom dedicated has a solid door to master king bedroom but a slatted door to the second 2 queen bedroom.  The 2 bedroom lock-off has a slatted door to the master king bedroom (and obviously a double solid lock-off door to the studio/2nd bedroom that has one queen and one pull-out). The slatted doors have no noise barrier for privacy.


----------



## Sepo

shaunacb said:


> One thing to consider is that I believe that the 2 bedroom dedicated has a solid door to master king bedroom but a slatted door to the second 2 queen bedroom.  The 2 bedroom lock-off has a slatted door to the master king bedroom (and obviously a double solid lock-off door to the studio/2nd bedroom that has one queen and one pull-out). The slatted doors have no noise barrier for privacy.


This may be true for some, though for what it’s worth our dedicated 2 BR (rm 1660, back of Ewa) did have full doors to both bedrooms.


----------



## aoconnor

Question- after making your request over the phone, is it ok to check-in online? Just want to make sure that won't override/erase any notes made previously. Thanks!


----------



## Sepo

aoconnor said:


> Question- after making your request over the phone, is it ok to check-in online? Just want to make sure that won't override/erase any notes made previously. Thanks!


That’s a very good question bc I’ve read conflicting anecdotal stories.

In general, my understanding is yes it’s okay. Aulani’s online check in allows you to check in at the wooden podium at the driveway, as opposed to just inside on the right. The podium will have your cards pre-made etc.

If you are worried, go ahead and check in online 10 days or whenever before, then call the Aulani front desk (use the local number) a day later and nicely ask if they can still see your requests. I did this and they could.

Add a little “Mahalo Nui” to it since Mainland neuroses is something they deal with, but are happy not to share.


----------



## sparks&whimsy

aoconnor said:


> Question- after making your request over the phone, is it ok to check-in online? Just want to make sure that won't override/erase any notes made previously. Thanks!


You can check in online but then you will have to go to the online check in desk to show your QR code if you are arriving from the mainland.


----------



## Gracies Moms

parkhopmom said:


> We stayed in a DVC hotel room-standard. We knew there are just a few of these rooms and that they overlooked the garage. True-but we were pleasantly surprised with the view. You can see the garage a little bit thru the trees and there is a walkway to the entry doors beneath us, but it was still quiet and not as bad as I expected. If you are going to sit on the balcony and want an ocean or pool view, this isn't for you. If you are like us and spend most of your time outside of the room, it is perfectly fine. This was room 545, Waianae building.


 Thanks for sharing.  We'll also be staying in a DVC hotel room-standard in June (fingers crossed) and these are the first pics I've been able to find.  Do you have any of inside the room?  Also are the 8 rooms all in the same area?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## parkhopmom

Gracies Moms said:


> Thanks for sharing.  We'll also be staying in a DVC hotel room-standard in June (fingers crossed) and these are the first pics I've been able to find.  Do you have any of inside the room?  Also are the 8 rooms all in the same area?  Thanks a bunch!



I do have more pics! I will post them later today. I don’t know where the other rooms are located. In my searches before I went, this was the only area that I heard this room type was available. There wasn’t much info out there, though. One year ago today I was there !


----------



## parkhopmom

Gracies Moms said:


> Thanks for sharing.  We'll also be staying in a DVC hotel room-standard in June (fingers crossed) and these are the first pics I've been able to find.  Do you have any of inside the room?  Also are the 8 rooms all in the same area?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Gracies Moms

parkhopmom said:


> View attachment 549767View attachment 549768View attachment 549769View attachment 549771View attachment 549770View attachment 549772View attachment 549773



Thanks so much for sharing.  I see there's a microwave.  Did you request that or was it already there?


----------



## parkhopmom

Gracies Moms said:


> Thanks so much for sharing.  I see there's a microwave.  Did you request that or was it already there?


It was already there.


----------



## Diasmom

Thank you so much for the pictures.  We have a standard hotel dvc booked for August and hoping it will happen.


----------



## Sepo

Room 858. Near perfect. 

Beautiful sunset views (in February) straight on.

Above the tree line.

Low enough to be able to clearly hear the Olelo Room’s live music from the lanai. Wanted to wave a lighter on the slow songs.


----------



## CaliAdventurer

Room 275 
2 bedroom dedicated-island garden view
Lush and lovely with a direct view of the luau stage.  With doors closed the sound is negligible, with it open you get a free show! 
 Perfect room for balcony lovers.


----------



## Duckieluckey

We just booked Aulani for the last week in September. Is anyone else going then?


----------



## OKW Lover

Duckieluckey said:


> We just booked Aulani for the last week in September. Is anyone else going then?


Yes, we will be there.  Hoping things have returned (further) to normal by then.


----------



## Great Mr. Lincoln

Going the third week in September and hoping that AMA AMA will be open by then!


----------



## MMSM

parkhopmom said:


> We stayed in a DVC hotel room-standard. We knew there are just a few of these rooms and that they overlooked the garage. True-but we were pleasantly surprised with the view. You can see the garage a little bit thru the trees and there is a walkway to the entry doors beneath us, but it was still quiet and not as bad as I expected. If you are going to sit on the balcony and want an ocean or pool view, this isn't for you. If you are like us and spend most of your time outside of the room, it is perfectly fine. This was room 545, Waianae building.


Did you find yourself far away from the lobby and was pool far away?


----------



## happyj

Hi all we are staying in a one bedroom garden view in January .not sure what to request does anyone have any suggestions as to which tower and view Thank you


----------



## parkhopmom

MMSM said:


> Did you find yourself far away from the lobby and was pool far away?



While we weren’t right next to the lobby, I didn’t feel that far away. Since the resort is kind of U shaped the pool wasn’t far either and actually we were closer to Ulu Cafe, which was nice.


----------



## Gracies Moms

Here are a few pics of the Standard Hotel Room we stayed in June 27-July 2 on rented points. Room 531, no neighbors to the left (ice room) and right was an adjoining room that we heard nothing from.  

.


----------



## knhellesky

We're headed here late next week...Do you get your room info when you "check-in" online?


----------



## OKW Lover

knhellesky said:


> We're headed here late next week...Do you get your room info when you "check-in" online?


Room info?  You mean your room number?  No, that only comes on the day you actually get there.


----------



## knhellesky

OKW Lover said:


> Room info?  You mean your room number?  No, that only comes on the day you actually get there.


Yes…I meant room number.
Thanks.


----------



## travelingfam57

Headed to Aulani for the first time over Thanksgiving and staying in a DVC standard hotel room. Thanks for the pics. Glad to see the balconies are pretty private.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Thanks for sharing all of the beautiful view pics!  We will be there right after Thanksgiving.  We are DVC members but are staying "hotel room" on cash.  What is the difference?  Is the room larger?  I see the pics above - looks like you get a microwave but no kitchenette.  Is there still a minifridge?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Thanks for sharing all of the beautiful view pics!  We will be there right after Thanksgiving.  We are DVC members but are staying "hotel room" on cash.  What is the difference?  Is the room larger?  I see the pics above - looks like you get a microwave but no kitchenette.  Is there still a minifridge?


Hotel room is slightly larger, no kitchenette, yes a minifridge.  Main difference as far as I'm concerned is that you have two queen beds instead of one queen bed and a pull-out sofa.


----------



## heaven2dc

CaptainAmerica said:


> Hotel room is slightly larger, no kitchenette, yes a minifridge.  Main difference as far as I'm concerned is that you have two queen beds instead of one queen bed and a pull-out sofa.



The hotel room could also come with a king bed and queen sofa sleeper.


----------



## OKW Lover

Sometimes you get a rainbow



Untitled by jalves_02360, on Flickr

That's the view from #1089


----------



## CaptainAmerica

OKW Lover said:


> Sometimes you get a rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by jalves_02360, on Flickr


I need to be there right now.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

CaptainAmerica said:


> Hotel room is slightly larger, no kitchenette, yes a minifridge.  Main difference as far as I'm concerned is that you have two queen beds instead of one queen bed and a pull-out sofa.


Thanks!


----------



## AquaDame

View from 1611 - DVC studio ocean view
Looking right


Looking left


----------



## ecg_MN

Aloha - just returned from our stay in 681, an island view dedicated two bedroom.  Great view of the sunrise, a little bit of a view of the ocean. Partial view of the luau (somewhat obstructed by the palm trees) and a partial view of the character meet & greets that occur on the Halawai lawn (also somewhat obstructed by the trees) - but that was really handy as we could just peek outside to see if anyone was meeting and who it was.

Glimpse of the ocean to the right:



Sunrise to the left (sorry, not the best pic, it was early  )


Looking down at the character area:


----------



## mmouse50

Currently I have a  2 Bedroom Villa - Island Gardens View - Booked off the Disney website.   When I booked it was the only thing available for my dates.  Now there is the 2 bedroom villa - poolside gardens view available - is the view that much better?   I would like a higher floor with either view, is that something that I call to request from Disney travel to put on my reservation or with the hotel itself?


----------



## pixieprincess925

Ocean view dedicated two bedroom, room 980

Not sure why the one picture posted sideways.
Good views of sunset in January. Beautiful location, but lots of noise when you open the balcony door - constant pool sounds. When you close the balcony doors, it's very quiet.
2 small angled balconies. King bed looks straight out to ocean, living room sofa doors also. 2 queen room balcony door looks at Island/resort.


----------



## Mumof4mice

Are there any *lower floor* room locations that are particularly nice?  I'm booking an island view dedicated 2BR, and  will request "lowest floor available" to avoid using the elevators altogether.   Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

Mumof4mice said:


> Are there any *lower floor* room locations that are particularly nice?  I'm booking an island view dedicated 2BR, and  will request "lowest floor available" to avoid using the elevators altogether.   Thanks!


Be aware that the lobby and shops are on the 3rd floor.  If you want to avoid using the elevators you'll have to walk down the stairs to the ground floor when going to the pool or restaurants.


----------



## MMSM

pixieprincess925 said:


> Ocean view dedicated two bedroomView attachment 641036View attachment 641037View attachment 641038
> 
> Not sure why the one picture posted sideways.
> Good views of sunset in January. Beautiful location, but lots of noise when you open the balcony door - constant pool sounds. When you close the balcony doors, it's very quiet.
> 2 small angled balconies. King bed looks straight out to ocean, living room sofa doors also. 2 queen room balcony door looks at Island/resort.


Do you remember the room number?


----------



## pixieprincess925

MMSM said:


> Do you remember the room number?


Oops! Room 980. I'll go edit now


----------



## Mumof4mice

OKW Lover said:


> Be aware that the lobby and shops are on the 3rd floor.  If you want to avoid using the elevators you'll have to walk down the stairs to the ground floor when going to the pool or restaurants.



Thanks for replying!  Anything less than 6 floors, we're happy to take the stairs.  

Do you know if the 1st floor is at ground level (with courtyards instead of balconies)?  We like to keep the sliding doors open day and night, so would prefer rooms that are not on the ground floor.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Mumof4mice said:


> Thanks for replying!  Anything less than 6 floors, we're happy to take the stairs.
> 
> Do you know if the 1st floor is at ground level (with courtyards instead of balconies)?  We like to keep the sliding doors open day and night, so would prefer rooms that are not on the ground floor.


Yes, first floor is ground level. It's pretty neat if you're poolside because you can walk right out into the pool area, but you definitely wouldn't want to be leaving the doors open at night.


----------



## Mumof4mice

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yes, first floor is ground level. It's pretty neat if you're poolside because you can walk right out into the pool area, but you definitely wouldn't want to be leaving the doors open at night.



Thank you!


----------



## djnrook

1658.  Sideways apparently.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

perfect viewing time too man what a sunset...don't make me miss Aulani already!  

Personally, I think unless you are going to spend a large portion of your time in the room that the view isn't that important as it gets dark after sunset where you can't see anything.  I legit spent 8am-8pm at the resort enjoying the water, rainbow reef, getting food so I was never in the room other than to sleep and shower...what an amazing resort.


----------



## OffToDWD

CaptainAmerica said:


> Yes, first floor is ground level. It's pretty neat if you're poolside because you can walk right out into the pool area, but you definitely wouldn't want to be leaving the doors open at night.



Just curious - are you able to somehow lock the door behind you if you use it to go out to the pool?  Or one person needs to stay behind to lock up and use the front door?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

OffToDWD said:


> Just curious - are you able to somehow lock the door behind you if you use it to go out to the pool?  Or one person needs to stay behind to lock up and use the front door?


Not sure, unfortunately.  I've only observed people doing it, I've never stayed there myself.


----------



## djnrook

CampbellzSoup said:


> perfect viewing time too man what a sunset...don't make me miss Aulani already!
> 
> Personally, I think unless you are going to spend a large portion of your time in the room that the view isn't that important as it gets dark after sunset where you can't see anything.  I legit spent 8am-8pm at the resort enjoying the water, rainbow reef, getting food so I was never in the room other than to sleep and shower...what an amazing resort.



Agree with this though we do come back at about 330 from the pool each day, clean up and get ready for dinner.   Then we go back out.  The happy hour on our balcony is nice.  Not sure it’s worth the extra points to all but we like it.

That being said we wouldn’t think twice about staying here in a lesser view. It’s not the biggest draw at all.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

djnrook said:


> Agree with this though we do come back at about 330 from the pool each day, clean up and get ready for dinner.   Then we go back out.  The happy hour on our balcony is nice.  Not sure it’s worth the extra points to all but we like it.
> 
> That being said we wouldn’t think twice about staying here in a lesser view. It’s not the biggest draw at all.


The only view I don't like is Poolside Garden.  If I'm going to splurge, I'll splurge on Ocean, otherwise I'll get the cheapest available.


----------



## OKW Lover

OffToDWD said:


> Just curious - are you able to somehow lock the door behind you if you use it to go out to the pool?  Or one person needs to stay behind to lock up and use the front door?


No, you wouldn't be able to lock the door behind you if you go out your sliding doors.


----------



## Sydnerella

OKW Lover said:


> No, you wouldn't be able to lock the door behind you if you go out your sliding doors.



If we have a one bedroom Oceanview parked and would like nice view of the water towards the pools and sunset I am assuming the following is a good request based on the search of this thread and the map would you please confirm?

Ewa Tower (not Short Wing )
12th floor or above
Choice 1 ending in '82
Choice 2 ending in '76 
Choice 3 ending in ’70


----------



## OKW Lover

Sydnerella said:


> If we have a one bedroom Oceanview parked and would like nice view of the water towards the pools and sunset I am assuming the following is a good request based on the search of this thread and the map would you please confirm?
> 
> Ewa Tower (not Short Wing )
> 12th floor or above
> Choice 1 ending in '82
> Choice 2 ending in '76
> Choice 3 ending in ’70


I'm not familiar enough with the layout to comment, but hopefully others are.


----------



## denecarter

OKW Lover said:


> No, you wouldn't be able to lock the door behind you if you go out your sliding doors.


It does look like the patio gate locks, but…


----------



## OKW Lover

denecarter said:


> It does look like the patio gate locks, but…
> View attachment 650775


I don't think that's an actual "lock".  More like a latch that is easily opened.


----------



## denecarter

OKW Lover said:


> I don't think that's an actual "lock".  More like a latch that is easily opened.


I was really curious about it … but not curious enough to go up and get a better look.


----------



## Griffchard

To be honest, it doesn't look very appealing.


----------



## CrackersAndCheese

We stayed in a dedicated two-bedroom in the Ewa tower in March. I had requested a room ending in xx50, like we had on our last trip, but they weren’t able to accommodate the request. We were in placed in room 1480. 

The room had a much better view of the beach, ocean and the pools than our previous room, but it was much louder, as we were right above the water slide. There was a lot of screaming during the day. 

I really missed hearing the live music and seeing the koi pond from our room. I also preferred the long balcony, to the two smaller balconies.

Once again, my biggest complain about the room is the louvered doors. I was always out of bed first, and had to maneuver around the living room and kitchen like a ninja to avoid waking my kids in the morning with the light and sound coming through the slats in the guest room door.


----------



## Sydnerella

CrackersAndCheese said:


> We stayed in a dedicated two-bedroom in the Ewa tower in March. I had requested a room ending in xx50, like we had on our last trip, but they weren’t able to accommodate the request. We were in placed in room 1480.
> 
> The room had a much better view of the beach, ocean and the pools than our previous room, but it was much louder, as we were right above the water slide. There was a lot of screaming during the day.
> 
> I really missed hearing the live music and seeing the koi pond from our room. I also preferred the long balcony, to the two smaller balconies.
> 
> Once again, my biggest complain about the room is the louvered doors. I was always out of bed first, and had to maneuver around the living room and kitchen like a ninja to avoid waking my kids in the morning with the light and sound coming through the slats in the guest room door.


Thanks for sharing this. Hearing the waterside noise was not something I considered in being closer to the beach on the Ewa tower.

Did you not have views of the sunset from this location? Or was is blocked by the four seasons? Or was it elsewhere?


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Sydnerella said:


> Thanks for sharing this. Hearing the waterside noise was not something I considered in being closer to the beach on the Ewa tower.


Ewa Tower Ocean View and Pool View are going to have some noise no matter where you are. Closer to the beach will have waterslide noise, but that will stop around 6pm. Further from the beach, we had noise from the live music at the Olelo Room. Some nights, this was beautiful Hawaiian ukulele music. Other nights, it sounded like bad karaoke. 



Sydnerella said:


> Did you not have views of the sunset from this location? Or was is blocked by the four seasons? Or was it elsewhere?


That's going to depend on time of year more than where you're positioned in the Ewa Tower I believe. In January, the sunset was to the left of the Four Seasons from that angle.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

1450, 2BR Dedicated OV


----------



## Sydnerella

CaptainAmerica said:


> Ewa Tower Ocean View and Pool View are going to have some noise no matter where you are. Closer to the beach will have waterslide noise, but that will stop around 6pm. Further from the beach, we had noise from the live music at the Olelo Room. Some nights, this was beautiful Hawaiian ukulele music. Other nights, it sounded like bad karaoke.
> 
> 
> That's going to depend on time of year more than where you're positioned in the Ewa Tower I believe. In January, the sunset was to the left of the Four Seasons from that angle.


Thank you - those are good points. We dont need to nap so daytime noise should not matter as much.

For sunsets we will be there in July 18-23.  Was hoping we could see them from our One-BR balcony

Thanks for the photos too - soooo beautiful!


----------



## CrackersAndCheese

Sydnerella said:


> Thank you - those are good points. We dont need to nap so daytime noise should not matter as much.
> 
> For sunsets we will be there in July 18-23.  Was hoping we could see them from our One-BR balcony
> 
> Thanks for the photos too - soooo beautiful!



The doors do a really great job blocking out the noise of the pools. However, it is still really loud if you're out on the balcony. The trade-off from our last room was that it was much quieter during the day, due to the distance from the water slides, but much louder at night, as it was right above the Olelo Room. But I loved listening to the music, so it didn't bother me. We were in 950, so much lower and I really could hear the music, even through the closed doors.


----------



## ITGirl50

Villa 358. 1-Bedroom villa is in Ewa Tower and 4th door on the lobby level close to the shops. We enjoy being in the action, so pool view is perfect for us. I also like that the balcony is in the shade  mornings and around sunset, so we could sit out and watch the pool area and character greetings. Also, no waiting for elevators, we just took the stairs. There is a lot of foot traffic outside the room but I really never noticed after we shut the door. I thought it was hilarious when we would come out of our room there would be kids screaming and adults talking loud and then they would see us and have a look of pity on their faces because the hallway is LOUD! The Olo Room is directly below so the live music can be annoying if you go to bed earlier than 10 pm. I lived with it and wouldn’t be disappointed if we got the room again. The view is great.


----------



## jm217

A new DVC member here! Staying 10 nights for my honeymoon in December in an ocean view deluxe studio. Cant wait! 

Are we able to let them know a preference for a certain room prior to arriving? If so, does anyone have any recommendations for the ocean view studios. Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

jm217 said:


> Are we able to let them know a preference for a certain room prior to arriving?


Yes.  Just let member services know your preferences (try email) so they can note it on your reservation.


----------



## stevevm

We arrived yesterday to find that we got an upgrade? I guess
we booked a dedicated island garden view and got 1681 which is listed as ocean view.

we had requested a room ending in 81 or 75 higher floor.
great view of the Luau.

i will post pics later


----------



## WillGan

jm217 said:


> A new DVC member here! Staying 10 nights for my honeymoon in December in an ocean view deluxe studio. Cant wait!
> 
> Are we able to let them know a preference for a certain room prior to arriving? If so, does anyone have any recommendations for the ocean view studios. Thanks!


Our first stay was in a DS as well our second stay was in a 1 BR. Never going back to a DS again! The space and the tub and the balcony will blow you away!


----------



## fls114

We are headed to Aulani first week of October for a 2020-rescheduled trip. I've booked a 2BR island view. Trying to follow along for the best options for room request and struggling to find suggestions. Anyone have any quick tips?


----------



## Peter C

Hello all. I am an owner of Aulani and just wanted to see if anyone had a recommendation for what to write in an email for best possible view request for a Standard 1br?  From what I’ve been able to see, maybe something like, highest floor possible ending in 63 or 69. Does that sound right?


----------



## Arthur2990

Gracies Moms said:


> Here are a few pics of the Standard Hotel Room we stayed in June 27-July 2 on rented points. Room 531, no neighbors to the left (ice room) and right was an adjoining room that we heard nothing from.
> 
> .View attachment 588053View attachment 588054View attachment 588055View attachment 588056View attachment 588057View attachment 588058View attachment 588059View attachment 588060


Is there a fridge in the room also?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Is there any updated photos of room views for Aulani?  About 80% of the links I click on show nothing (i.e. say "not found").  Trying to get an idea for room views?  Thank you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

CaptainAmerica said:


> The only view I don't like is Poolside Garden.  If I'm going to splurge, I'll splurge on Ocean, otherwise I'll get the cheapest available.


I originally held your view CaptainAmerica.  But I have seen some pretty lackluster "ocean" views in my research.  We were going to book pool/garden.  Now I am just undecided and stressed over the decision.  LOL


----------



## CaptainAmerica

MiaSRN62 said:


> I originally held your view CaptainAmerica.  But I have seen some pretty lackluster "ocean" views in my research.  We were going to book pool/garden.  Now I am just undecided and stressed over the decision.  LOL


My problem with Poolside Garden isn't that it's _ bad_, it's just expensive, especially when you're paying with points. It's priced closer to Ocean than Island Garden.

I've always had my room requests met at Aulani and had amazing ocean views the two times I've done it. Pick the last two digits of the room you like and request "highest available floor ending in XX."


----------



## iheartglaciers

We stayed earlier this month in Island Garden view room 1479 (DVC studio). The room had a partial view of the ocean and a full view of the luau (a little high up, but we could see and hear everything!).

It was close to the elevator, but not too close!


----------

